# Carboot Kienzle



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

here is todays little carboot find, a 19 jewel kienzle automatic from i reckon the 50s, its fully working and keeping good time, it needs a bloody good scrub though....... not bad for a couple of quid lol


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Lovely find, almost Art Deco in a way. Another pic please after scrubbing. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

the case and strap are in the ultrasonic now :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff mate, well done!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one, well done Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

and after a big scrub and a bit of a polish


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice find, looks great after the scrub...)


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The very first watch I ever had - after passing exams at age 11 - was a Kienzle, given to me by my Uncle Bill who was a watch repairer at the Co-op in Bolton. I'd be interested in seeing the movement - to compare it with other German movements in my collection.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Scrubbed up well - - just like I do :lol:

I have a liking for this style of dial and watch, a few TIMEX in my collection are similar, and others as well. Wear and E N J O Y ! :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't enjoy it Mel the 710nicked it once I cleaned all the wrist cheese off it


----------

